# chadeNO CHAdeMO



## theteslarator (Mar 2, 2021)

Tesla hasn’t had any CHAdeMO adapters to sell for months
I don’t want one from China through eBay.

I don’t want to buy the apparently still beta Setec CCS1 to Tesla adapter that requires special Windows-only (no Linux, no Mac) software to flash the firmware.
Is there a non-Setec CCS to Tesla adapter?

Anybody have an unused, unloved Tesla CHAdeMO adapter cluttering up their lives I can buy?

-Peter


----------



## theteslarator (Mar 2, 2021)

Hey, Tesla Owners Online has a lot of pull! Just got the email that CHAdeMOs were available again. Bought it, and it's being shipped. Just checked and they continue to be available.
With respect to my previous post, never mind...

-Peter


----------

